# Restless legs with IBS?



## kittenst (Jan 27, 2003)

I forgot to add that I have sore restless left leg with the anxiety of IBS. Has this happened to anyone else? If so, what did you do about it?


----------



## KatieB (Feb 10, 2003)

Geeze, I thought i was the only one. My muscles ALWAYS spasm in my legs, and it's odd. Either that, or I am swinging them or moving them in some way. I haven't done anything about it, however.


----------



## haggis_maker (Sep 18, 2002)

WOW !!i have never mentiond this, for fear of being run out of here, i get this, mainly at night, its also as if legs have a mind of there own, and i HAVE to move them..u know, i love this place, everytime you log in, you feel more at ease !i love u all


----------



## Godsent316 (Sep 9, 2002)

Whenever I'm having an attack my left leg goes numb, and when i'm not, like when i'm in class or something, i have to cross my legs, or if i'm sitting on a stool or something, they shake.. it's bizarre


----------

